# Oscar and Cutteri



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Figured I'd post this in the oscar section as well to see what you guys think too 

As of late I have officially made the decision to part with my carpintis (  ) and bought a young red oscar who will be the centerpiece of my 75 once it gets set up. He's currently in the 55 starting to grow, about 3" at this point. I felt I owed it to him to get him too, because my 90 that I had last year was going to be an oscar tank until it leaked and I had to give that dream up... until now!

I'm also starting up a small breeding project with my male HRP Rio Danli and am getting 4 young HRP rio danli to put in with him in his 20 long and hopefully get him to choose a female from them.

In the process of getting those 4 (which will ship Tuesday), I also got a great deal and am getting 4 young (approximately 1") cutteri. My plan is to introduce them into the 55 with the oscar (which he also has some tiger barbs so he doesn't "own" the tank yet) and letting them pair off naturally.

Will this work out in the 75 with the Oscar and a pair of cutteri? I figure the oscar that I currently have is pretty passive, and the cutteri will be semi-aggressive as a pair and hopefully that should balance out providing their territory is on one half of the new tank (I'll be putting some sort of pot in one of the corners that hopefully they'll choose to breed in).

What are your thoughts and/or concerns?

Oh and here's the oscar


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

my concern would be when the cutteri breed. I had a pair that were nasty and I don't think my oscar would have been very happy living with them while they were in breeding mode


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Hopefully when the cutteri breed (providing I get a pair out of my small group), they will claim a corner of the tank that I'll be setting up for them, and the oscar will be big enough to (hopefully) not be bothered by them, but also not try to make lunch out of them :lol:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So when I got the cutteri in they came in smaller than I was expecting. They're growing up in a 15 gallon under the 55 for now, growing a lot already and can't wait to see them once they're around 2"

Will post pics in the next few days


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So semi-update

I don't think he's grown too much but lets see what you all think...


















The large male cutteri (even more colorful now - pic is a week old)









And here's a random shot of my 20 long planted with a new piece of DW


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Time for an update!










And the oscar

















Coming up from below









Closeup!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

bump


----------



## purita (Jan 19, 2011)

hi. are you planning to feed the tiger barbs to your oscar?


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Chubbs the Jellybean*,

Your Oscar looks to be growing nicely; specifically his colors look to be developing well.

I like both your tanks, but I really like the cutteri tank; job well done. The cutteri looks awesome too, very destinct colors.

Thank you for sharing your images.

Thanks,
matt


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *Chubbs the Jellybean*,
> 
> Your Oscar looks to be growing nicely; specifically his colors look to be developing well.
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt - do you mean the planted tank that you really like? That's my HRP tank, the cutteri tank is just a simple growout tank, nothing special. The cutteri themselves I'm really happy with though


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> Thanks Matt - do you mean the planted tank that you really like? That's my HRP tank, the cutteri tank is just a simple growout tank, nothing special. The cutteri themselves I'm really happy with though


Correct, the planted HRP tank looks great. And your cutteri's colors look great. I did not pay close attention to what was in the planted tank.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Dill-Dunya (Mar 2, 2013)

so this June 5 months from now i will be leaving the country for the whole summer and i just don't know what to do with my tank i refuse to leave a tank as important as mine with just anybody and im gonna be 17 in a month so u see my problem of limited options.


----------

